# gooey eyes



## mrsmac (May 10, 2011)

hi, i took Maisie to the vets a week ago as she started having very gooey eyes ( this was just after she had been to the groomers) the vet gave her fucithalmic eye drops and said to use them for a week. he said it was a bit of conjuctivitis and probably a coincedence that it was the same time she was groomed. the week is now up and her eyes are no better (Maisie doesnt seem bother by them and isnt scratching them) i am going to take her back the vets on Monday but just wondered if anyone else has had this or any suggestions that i could use over the weekend. thanks


----------



## tessybear (May 1, 2011)

Yes I had to have 3 visits to the vet and 3 different types of drops as the anti-biotics didn't clear up the sticky eyes of my two. It proved very expensive but I managed to claim on my insurance. Their eyes were sticky in the morning and they kept rubbing their eyes on my carpet so I knew they were itchy. It was a struggle putting eye drops 4 times a day in two dogs who used to run away and hide as soon as they saw the bottle! I was relieved when it cleared up.


----------



## BertieBassett (Sep 18, 2011)

Bertie has had the same problem. I find a cold tea bag helps, and he always lets me use a tea bag. drops are a nightmare trying to get them in to his eyes.


----------



## mrsmac (May 10, 2011)

Thank you. I may try the tea bag later although I am sure Maisie will try and eat it &#55357;&#56882;


----------



## susanb (Jan 19, 2012)

My daughter used to have eye problems & we used to wipe them gently with a piece of cotton wool moistened in cooled boiled water with a little salt added. Always try to wipe from the inside (nose side) out and use one piece of cotton wool fir each eye.


----------

